# Craftsman Change Gears



## GarageWrench (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a Craftsman 101-28990 w/QCGB. I would like to know what size gears should be on the change gears when adjusting the QCGB for threading? Im assuming there is a neutral set of gears that are used when using the QCGB?

Love this forum!


----------



## Mondo (Nov 22, 2015)

What you need is the  Quick Change Attachment book and it's companion for Metric Threading. Though these are Atlas publications for the QCGB as an attachment to the 10" Atlas lathes, to the best of my knowledge and belief the information will apply to the Craftsman Commercial 12" as well.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 22, 2015)

No, what you need is the 101.28990 manual, which is in Downloads.  Go to Downloads. Click on List of...  Scroll down and click on Machine Manuals, Atlas/Craftsman/AA, Atlas/Craftsman Lathes, Atlas Lathe Manuals.  It happens to be the last one on the list.  Go to page 16 showing the QCGB and it will show you the three gears that should be on the banjo (a 40T Sliding and two 48T).  In the normal course of events, unless you for some reason want to cut a metric thread, you never need to change those.  If you do have to cut metric threads, the instructions are in any MOLO edition from the 17th on.  For best match to your machine, you need any edition from 23rd (1967) on.

Go to the page


----------



## GarageWrench (Nov 22, 2015)

Spiral_Chips said:


> What you need is the  Quick Change Attachment book and it's companion for Metric Threading. Though these are Atlas publications for the QCGB as an attachment to the 10" Atlas lathes, to the best of my knowledge and belief the information will apply to the Craftsman Commercial 12" as well.




Thanks Spiral, there was one paragraph titled "Replacing the standard quick change gear set" in the second download you posted that had the info I needed, one set of 48 tooth and one 40 tooth make up a standard set used when using a QCGB. I installed them as shown and checked a couple different thread speeds at the carriage with a dial indicator and its right on the money. 
Thank you very much!



wa5cab said:


> No, what you need is the 101.28990 manual, which is in Downloads.  Go to Downloads. Click on List of...  Scroll down and click on Machine Manuals, Atlas/Craftsman/AA, Atlas/Craftsman Lathes, Atlas Lathe Manuals.  It happens to be the last one on the list.  Go to page 16 showing the QCGB and it will show you the three gears that should be on the banjo (a 40T Sliding and two 48T).  In the normal course of events, unless you for some reason want to cut a metric thread, you never need to change those.  If you do have to cut metric threads, the instructions are in any MOLO edition from the 17th on.  For best match to your machine, you need any edition from 23rd (1967) on.
> 
> Go to the page



wa5cab, not sure of the reason but I cannot seem to find any list at "Downloads". Maybe I do not meet the required 30 post minimum? There is a post from you at downloads that is pretty confusing, but I cannot find the list of manuals you suggested. Thanks for your help, I sure would like the manual for my lathe. Mr Spiral_Chips from the above post did supply me with the info I needed to correct my issue. Thanks again sir.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 22, 2015)

Buck,

With 42 messages and Active Member status, you should have access to downloads.  I did a PDF with some screen-shots showing all of the screens from the Home Page to the file that you need.  It will be in the Sticky area within the next half hour.  CORRECTION - hour.


----------



## Mondo (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi Buck:

The doc Robert D.  points to is the right parts and basic set-up manual for your lathe and shows the gear set-up on the side of the headstock,  the same as what is in the first doc I pointed to, plus a complete parts list for your lathe, but doesn't have the threading charts.   It will still behoove you to download a copy.

To navigate to the 101.28990 doc:
Click Downloads.  On the far left there is a clickable link "List Of Categories (Click Here First For Sorted List)"  Click that then scroll the page to find "Machine Manuals, Catalogs & Drawings"  Click again then scroll to find "Atlas/Craftsman/AA"  Click again then scroll to find "A/C Lathes".  Click again and scroll to the bottom of the page. 
Or take the shortcut:  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/craftsman-lathe-12-101-28990-12x36-pdf.1504/

Spiral_Chips


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 23, 2015)

For English threading it comes with two 48 tooth gears and a 40 tooth gear to run off the tumbler.


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 23, 2015)

Here are pics of pages from the qc attachment booklet I have.


----------



## GarageWrench (Nov 24, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Buck,
> With 42 messages and Active Member status, you should have access to downloads.  I did a PDF with some screen-shots showing all of the screens from the Home Page to the file that you need.  It will be in the Sticky area within the next half hour.  CORRECTION - hour.



Got it, read yer post on "downloads access and navigation", great info for those who need to navigate thru the download section. Thank you very much for your help sir.



my machine shop said:


> Here are pics of pages from the qc attachment booklet I have.



Thanks for your help "My Machine Shop"



Spiral_Chips said:


> To navigate to the 101.28990 doc:
> Click Downloads. On the far left there is a clickable link "List Of Categories (Click Here First For Sorted List)" Click that then scroll the page to find "Machine Manuals, Catalogs & Drawings" Click again then scroll to find "Atlas/Craftsman/AA" Click again then scroll to find "A/C Lathes". Click again



Thanks Spiral_Chips, there is some great info in that manual, its on my desktop now.


----------

